# Rendevous Beach Campground (Bear Lake, Utah) by Jessie



## ctfortner

I thought I'd throw out a review of my favorite campground. Bear Lake is very close to my home, and it is absolutely gorgeous. It's been called the Carribean of the Rockies because of its blue water. There are a few different places on the lake that you can camp, but my favorite is Rendesvous Beach because, unlike my husband who really prefers to rough it, I like to camp near running water, showers, and restrooms. Tent camping on Rendesvous Beach is very near the water and it's only about a 1/2 mile down the beach to the watercraft rental. These campsites are well maintained and the beaches are well groomed. The campgrounds are split into sections and named (willow, cottonwood, etc.) I recommend the cottonwood campground because it has plenty of trees and shade.


----------

